
Transcript of Peter Thiel's Landmark Speech at the NCC in July 2019 - 100011
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;webcache.googleusercontent.com&#x2F;search?q=cache:N_mJxa0TR94J:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;americanmind.org&#x2F;essays&#x2F;the-star-trek-computer-is-not-enough&#x2F;
======
Tomte
Please submit using the URL field.

